# How to make my diesel caddy smoke more?



## jet mate (Jun 6, 2011)

how do i make my diesel caddy smoke more. very intrested in finding out


----------



## ToeBall (May 30, 2010)

jet mate said:


> how do i make my diesel caddy smoke more. very intrested in finding out


Put motor oil in your tank. Could clog some stuff over time. Why would you want it to smoke?


----------



## jet mate (Jun 6, 2011)

because i have a 7.3 td ford. the has the pipe coming out at the back door and smokes alot and i want my caddy to smoke to


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Why?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jet mate said:


> how do i make my diesel caddy smoke more. very intrested in finding out


Diesels smoke (black) due to there being an excess of fuel in relation to air. With a modern diesel, you would likely need to fiddle with the ECU programing to fool it to go rich and smoke.


----------



## ToeBall (May 30, 2010)

jet mate said:


> because i have a 7.3 td ford. the has the pipe coming out at the back door and smokes alot and i want my caddy to smoke to


You should probably get the tune on your Ford looked at. Smoke is unburned fuel so you're spending money to cook your turbo without making power with it. A little smoke is ok, but an more than that is bad for engine durability with no gain in performance.


----------



## jet mate (Jun 6, 2011)

no i put upgrades on it and everything so it make it blow smoke easily there noting wrong with it.


----------



## ToeBall (May 30, 2010)

jet mate said:


> no i put upgrades on it and everything so it make it blow smoke easily there noting wrong with it.


I'm tellin' you man... I've got a Cummins 12 valve and it blows smoke too, but I've spent quite a bit of time tuning it to reduce how much smoke it blows so it's as little as I could, which gave me both better mileage and a faster truck at the same time. Like I said, I'd get the tune tweaked. If you're blowing smoke you either need more air or less fuel. Personally, I prefer the more air route. My JSW blows only a little smoke and it runs like a scalded ape.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Fill the tank with 93 octane and watch the smoke ploom.


----------



## Dageorge (Nov 23, 2006)

What's the answer to the "why" that PSU asked....other than for the caddy to be similar to your ford???


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

just do what this guy did. it'll smoke plenty:laugh:


----------



## ToeBall (May 30, 2010)

bluesbrothers said:


> just do what this guy did. it'll smoke plenty:laugh:


Car-B-Q?


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

Troll jet mate is troll... who in their right mind wants a car that smokes? :screwy:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

jet mate said:


> no i put upgrades on it and everything so it make it blow smoke easily there noting wrong with it.


Banks is famously quoted for saying "smoke is wasted power."

Real tunes (not programmers put on by ******** to cover pedestrians in obnoxious smoke) dont smoke all that much because they use the fuel.:screwy:


----------



## tonyc9928 (Mar 20, 2010)

it's the "FAD" around here too. Kids with diesels having the pump timing changed so they dump more fuel and smoke like freight trains.  Dumb! But that's what Kids do..


----------



## jet mate (Jun 6, 2011)

i tend to cover convertibles with smoke and people walking


----------



## GreySheep (Dec 13, 2010)

Dont know if serious


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

crestfallen said:


> Banks is famously quoted for saying "smoke is wasted power."
> 
> Real tunes (not programmers put on by ******** to cover pedestrians in obnoxious smoke) dont smoke all that much because they use the fuel.:screwy:


unfortunately, there isn't much you can do to a 1.6NA without sending the pump off to giles, or turning fuel up, and blowing more smoke.


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

Take 'er out on the town, buy 'er a nice dinner and movie, and afterwards....


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

TOMPASS said:


> Take 'er out on the town, buy 'er a nice dinner and movie, and afterwards....


if you smoke afterwards, you're doing it too fast for the lubrication available. something is going to wear out.


----------



## eatpiealot (Jan 25, 2008)

jet mate said:


> how do i make my diesel caddy smoke more. very intrested in finding out


:banghead: god damn it


----------



## euro_verrückt (Jun 4, 2010)

fat blunts


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

euro_verrückt said:


> fat blunts


----------



## veedub_gti_mkii (Dec 1, 2007)

O god! Why why why?!?! :facepalm: I think u belong up here in oil country where every southern ******* that moves up here throws an intake, 7" exhaust, and a bully dog "tuner" on their way jacked up dodge rams with the notorious "oilfield trash makin oilfield cash" or sum other stupid stickers on the back. then when they shatter their transfercases from beatin the piss outta it to watch it blow smoke, and running rediculous driveshaft angles from improper lift techniques, i kindly replace them to the tune of about $2000. so please come on up and keep my buisness strong! we need idiots like this.


----------

